# Overheated for a second



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

What’s going on everyone! The other day I was running around 5000 RPM with my f60 like I always run, then all of the sudden my overheat alarm starts screaming at me and the engine backs down to about 2500 RPM. Up until that point I have never had overheating problems the motor has about 75 hours all rountine maintenance down at a Yamaha dealership. I turned the motor off back then back on water pressure was really good 20-25 psi no overheating alarm everything ran great after that brief scare. Where I fish I have noticed a lot of dead grass floating every where do I just chalk that little scare up to sucking some grass??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It could be just a blocked intake like you think. If water pressure is ok and everything else checks out I think you are ok.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

That’s what I’m thinking too this is my first boat and I’m doing my damnest to make sure I take care of it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are paranoid you can always do a quick service. Impeller, and I like to change engine oil after a possible overheat on my vehicles.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Most likely it was the grass if you haven't had any other issues. My F70 "loves" grass and seems to go out of its way to pick up enough to block the intakes. When I'm running around a lot of floating grass, I keep a closer watch on the water pressure gauge. If I see it drop off suddenly, I shut down right away to keep from overheating. Then I put it in reverse and rev it up once or twice to shake off the grass, then get on my way again. It's annoying, but it's better than having to idle along for a few minutes till the alarm turns off.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll echo the grass comments. I got a temp alarm this spring and when I stopped to check I had a ton of grass on my lower unit. About two weeks later I changed my impeller and thermostat and both looked fine. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

When I fished with Chuck Scates in Rockport many years ago, he showed me a little trick about dealing with grass. Whenever he sensed he had picked up some, he would keep running but trim the motor back until the prop just broke out of the water. Then he would immediately lower it again. I guess at that level of trim the grass couldn't hold on to the lower unit anymore and would slide off. That way he could keep on plane and not shut down to clear it. I haven't been practicing what he preached, but will try it again now that I have reminded myself about it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You did not overheat if it only alarmed for a couple of seconds. It’s a warning to shut down before it really overheats and causes damage.
One thing lots of people do that they shouldn’t is shut the motor off when they get a temperature alarm unless it’s not pissing. Leave it idling if it’s still pissing and run a weed eater string up the pee hole to clear it and then idle in forward until the alarm stops, idle a little longer to make sure it’s cool enough then go on with your day of fishing.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Floating Grass was tough last week.... shut me down a few times


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

Something I learned long ago with outboard jets... if you see a grass patch ahead trim the bow down. This in turn parts the grass some and usually avoid getting plugged.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

DONAGHUE said:


> Floating Grass was tough last week.... shut me down a few times


Ya it was really thick I was running back along the king ranch Shoreline


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Something I learned long ago with outboard jets... if you see a grass patch ahead trim the bow down. This in turn parts the grass some and usually avoid getting plugged.


I'm taking notes ..... frustrating when the motor goes into safety mode because of floating grass.... always happens at the worst time ...


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes thank you everyone for your input it has been very helpful


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I picked up grass this weekend also. First time with the Tohatsu. At least I know the alarm works. *lol*

Just let it idle...make sure its still pee'ing...and pop it in reverse for a few seconds to make the prop blow some water in the opposite direction.


----------

